# Just had to share



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

This is Rosie again. I know I put up pictures of her not too long ago but she was being so friendly this morning. I was trying to get better before pictures for pooch shots later and she wouldn't turn around. She just kept coming to see me. I just thought it was a cute shot and considering that she has been standoffish I was very pleased.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very cut face


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So is very cute!!
I love how when you want to get a photo from behind they just want their nose in the camera. :wink:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Love that girlie!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Those EARS are the Best! kinda looks like she's doing the wave... Very cute pic


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a very pretty Doe.......  :thumb:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Thank you all! I just love her! She doesn't really want me to touch her but if I'm out there she loves to be near me. I'm not sure if she didn't get handled much or if something happened at a previous home? She is so nosy about anything that is going on unlike her herdmate, Lily, who just looks and then goes back to what she was doing.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I have the same goat! Spirit is very wary of me, but likes to keep her distance and check in often.  I've never been able to just sit and pet her, it's been almost a year and she's finally coming around


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is so cute! What breed is she?


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I don't really know. I was told she is 50% Saanen/50% ND/unknown. She is pretty small but shaped like a full size goat (IMO). Her ears don't look a thing like either breed so I'm not sure what else there might be. My other doe is also a 50% Saanen/50% unknown meat goat. She looks like she has some boer in her but I'm mainly going on her markings. So maybe Rosie does too?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

100% Sweetie :thumb:


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Randi! :greengrin: They are both dolls. I had to give Rosie some copasure this morning and just knew she was going to hate me afterward. But she at least took some raisins from me. Considering that is what I used to tempt her to come before I think that is pretty good. Lily just watched like glad that isn't me. :laugh:


----------

